# Selle acide



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je garde une petite de 3 mois qui étais allaiter pendant 2 mois,maintenant elle prend lait poudre tous c'est très bien passer elle le prend bien pas de soucis a ce niveau la mais par contre elle a toujours eu des selle liquide . Je pense qu'elle sont très acide car elle attrape toujours des rougeurs voir érythème ou mycose seulement  après chaque selle.meme si la couche est changer directement.  Comment remédier à cela naturellement car la on lui pose toujours une crème protectrice à chaque change du coup . La maman a rdv pour ses 3 mois que le 3 décembre . Si quelqu un pourrait me conseiller. Merci


----------



## nounou ohana (22 Novembre 2022)

le lait ne lui convient peut être pas; 
cotocouche en attendant pour soulager


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

il peut être utile de changer de lait maternisé ou d'eau.
S'il n'y a pas d'odeur acide cela peut alors provenir du produit pour laver les fesses de bébé qd on lui change sa couche: privilégier l'eau du robinet sur du coton et uniquement ça resoult souvent le problème (pas de Liminent non plus). Les couches les plus simples égallement car les hyper absorbant contiennent alors des additifs pouvant irriter.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Novembre 2022)

Les cotocouches sont une bonne solution sur quelques jours. Également, juste de l'eau, coton bio et bien sécher lors des changes.  Idéalement, laisser au maximum les petites fesses à l'air mais avec un tout petit pas si simple. Mais il faudra trouver la cause de ces selles acides si cela est récurrent.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je nettoie les fesses comme vous dites avec de seulement de l'eau .j'ai arrêter le limitent et eau nettoyante suite au conseille de la sage femme de la maman. Il y a une petite odeur d acidité au niveau des selles. Ça proviendrais du lait alors  pourtant elle le prend bien et ne le régurgite pas.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

Savez-vous qu'à part de la Pâte à eau nous n'avons plus le droit d'appliquer de crème pour le change .... ?


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Dans mon départ si il y a une ordonnance nous pouvons mettre de la crème pour érythème fessier.
Chaque départements a ses différences ce qui est une aberration puisque nous faisons toute le même métier.


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

A part changer la couche régulièrement et mettre une protection a l'intérieur ce qui aide bien, je l'ai fait pour un petit qui a du psoriasis de couche suite aux poussées dentaires et cela aide bien.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

C'est bien  une crème sur ordonnance que j applique. Je vais lui parler du lait ce soir


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Oui si tu as l'ordonnance + l'autorisation écrite du PE tu peux mettre cette crème.
Bébé peut ne pas régurgiter, ni même se plaindre lors de la prise du biberon car l'acidité apparaîtrait après digestion. Cela peut venir que de l'eau ou que du lait ou des 2. C'est une piste.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci @Griselda  . Je vais conseiller la maman .
l'eau c'est la mont roucous et le lait c'est guigoz optipro


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Elle ne fais pas de selles tous les jour non plus sa lui arrive de faire 1jour sur 2 . Et c'est  jaune moutarde voir vert   du coup c'est explosif sa déborde de partout


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

La couleur a cet âge là c'est normal.
Il n'y a plus du tout d'allaitement ? Matin ou soir avec maman ?


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Non plus du tout la petite fais ces nuits le dernier bib le + souvent c'est vers 20h elle se réveillé vers  7h30 environ tous les jour . Elle a pa un appétit de glouton car ne boit que des 120 ml voir moin de temps à autre de 3 a 4h d'intervalle.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi elle n'a pas d'inconfort car elle pleurs jamais . Elle ronchonne juste quand sa deviens l'heure du bib'  ou quand elle perd la tututte. Elle est toujours souriante quand elle est éveillé...etc


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

C'est déjà ça, si elle ne semble pas plus gênée que ça.
Mais si érythème est systématique à chaque selle il est bon de résoudre ça quand même.
L'eau, le lait, les couches peuvent être d'excellentes marques mais ne pas lui convenir. Ce n'est pas toujours le plus cher non plus qui conviendra le mieux. Une allergie, une intolérance peut survenir avec le meilleur des produits.


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Dans un premier temps changer la marque de couches puis si il n'y a pas d'amélioration changer l'eau puis le lait.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je pense pas que sa vienne de la couche car les jours où elle ne fais que pipi elle n'a pas de rougeur sa viens des qu'il y a un caca . 
Je vais voir avec l'eau dans un 1er temps et par la suite le lait


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Il n'y a pas de tolérance par département sur l'application des crèmes,  c'est de la seule responsabilité de l'am, et faire des diagnostics pour pouvoir appliquer ceci ou cela non.

Donc eau, coton rien de mieux pour le siège. 

Sinon, par hasard cette enfant boit d'elle du mont roucous ? 

Si oui, un bon de cette eau par jour est amplement suffisant.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988  oui elle boit mont roucous a chaque biberon


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Novembre 2022)

Mont roucous est une eau laxative. Ceci explique peut être les nombreuses selles émises par cet enfant.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Ah bon je ne savais pas . Je vais le dire à la maman je croyais que c'étais Hepar qui aider à faire les selle


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Pourtant les maternités préconisent cette eau 🤔
J'ai plusieurs enfants qui ont cette eau et je n'ai pas eu de soucis de selles.
En essayant une autre eau cela aidera peut être à ne plus avoir de selles liquides.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Eh bien cette eau pourrait être diminuée,  en tout cas, cela vaut le coup d'essayer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Oui Emily tu as raison,  pour autant, sur certains cela a impact sur le transit.  

A voir, ce peut être une piste.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je vais voir  avec la maman du coup car elle avait essayer cristalline au début mais beaucoup de régurgitation du coup le médecin lui a dis mont roucous etais la mieux pour les bebes


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Il y a beaucoup d'autres eaux,  dont celle du robinet.


----------



## Nounousand02 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je n'est jamais oser de l'eau du robinet au enfants  car moi meme je n'en bois pas. je suis plus cristalline ou eau de source Lidl


----------



## piwonski (23 Novembre 2022)

En combien de temps s'est passé la transition de l'allaitement au lait infantile ? 
Le passage doit être très progressif et non pas du jour au lendemain pour habituer le corps et éviter justement des troubles du transit. 
Il se peut également que la petite soit intolérante au lactose, une diarrhée acide est LA conséquence principale d'une ingestion au lactose. 
Il y a plus de chance que ce soit le lait qui ne convienne pas que l'eau Mont Roucous. 
Vous pouvez dire à la maman que c'est une infirmière qui vous a dit cela


----------



## Nounousand02 (23 Novembre 2022)

La transition c'est fais progressivement elle a ajouter 1 bi beron par jour .


----------



## liline17 (23 Novembre 2022)

cela fait une quinzaine d'année environs, que les diététiciens recommandent l'eau du robinet, à la place de l'eau en bouteille.
Ils disent que l'eau en bouteille est moins contrôlée que celle du robinet, et surtout qu'on ne peut pas connaitre les conditions de transport et de stockage, donc, par principe de précaution, il vaut mieux l'eau du robinet.


----------



## kikine (23 Novembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> cela fait une quinzaine d'année environs, que les diététiciens recommandent l'eau du robinet, à la place de l'eau en bouteille.
> Ils disent que l'eau en bouteille est moins contrôlée que celle du robinet, et surtout qu'on ne peut pas connaitre les conditions de transport et de stockage, donc, par principe de précaution, il vaut mieux l'eau du robinet.


alors là laisse moi rire..
y a pas si longtemps l'eau de ma ville a été contaminée par une bactérie ils l'ont su dès le mercredi (ici tout le monde a eu la gastro) et c'est seulement le vendredi soir tard dans la soirée que j'ai reçu l'info de la ville disant qu'il ne fallait plus consommer l'eau du robinet ni cuire a manger avec... il ont distribué 1 pack d'eau par famille !!! pour le weekend!! en attendant mes 2 filles se sont vidées malade comme des chiens
je n'ai jamais été malade avec l'eau en bouteille...

donc perso l'eau du robinet.... NON elle n'est pas meilleure ni plus sécure que celle en bouteille


----------



## LadyA. (23 Novembre 2022)

L'eau du robinet c'est pas mieux : traces de pesticides, de médicaments,  etc...
Perso je viens d'investir dans une fontaine filtrante Berkey. Certes le coût est élevé,  mais je peux filtrer même l'eau de pluie si ça me chante


----------

